# Anybody been fishing Conowingo?



## fishhead

I really don't see many reports from folks fishing the Conowingo dam area or Deer Creek ... is it that nothing is going on there, or just nobody reporting


----------



## squalus

Prospecting for an upcoming Saturday or Sunday??


----------



## hengstthomas

Doesnt seem to ever be many reports from there ... Could be a good thing 
Let us know how you do


----------



## justinfisch01

I was fishing the dam bout 3-4 times a week a little back. I haven't been up there since daylight savings time. It really puts a damper on fishing up there cause they kick you out an hour after sunset


----------



## Metallica20687

im about 20mins from the dam. id meet anyone out there let me know.


----------



## fishhead

NEIV164Owl said:


> Prospecting for an upcoming Saturday or Sunday??



Definitely ... not sure when yet. This weekend I'm booked and the weather ain't too nice ... besides, anyone who's fished the dam know it's got it's own special climate down there  I remember going there once when it was mid 40's up on route 1, and mid 30's and foggy down at the water.

We'll see how things shape up for Dec 9th ... but it could turn out to be a last minute thing on a weekday if extrordinary weather occurs ... i.e. - 50 degrees or above!


----------



## mickeyg

I've been reading reports about stripers & walleye . But you know how reports go .


----------



## Centralpafish

My weekends are fairly booked up from now until the end of the year but I could could come down with a case of fishing flu after the 1st of the year. Please keep me informed I'd love to wet a line somewhere, anywhere. Philly Jack


----------



## justinfisch01

Fished the dam today. Not many fisherman there but I was casting from the base of the dam. Last time I was up there someone was hooking up every cast. This time things were a little different. There were still lots of birds swooping and taking dead shad off the top but Not so much as a tap. I was fishing the normal Conowingo Dam set up with small fin-s and BA. and 3 oz trolling sinker. NOTHING. It was definitly cold out there


----------



## fishhead

justinfisch01 said:


> Fished the dam today. Not many fisherman there but I was casting from the base of the dam. Last time I was up there someone was hooking up every cast. This time things were a little different. There were still lots of birds swooping and taking dead shad off the top but Not so much as a tap. I was fishing the normal Conowingo Dam set up with small fin-s and BA. and 3 oz trolling sinker. NOTHING. It was definitly cold out there



Thanks for the report ... looks like a warmup may occur at the end of next weekend ... If I don't go surf fishing (NJ or AI) then I'll probably hit Conowingo ... I'll give you guys a shout later in the week


----------



## fishhead

Last year:


----------



## Metallica20687

my grandfather is a commercial fisherman he had a gill net right at the dam and asked me to help clean fish...the mentionables... lots of HUGE shad, 2 nice walleye, a few catfish, NO STRIPERS. this is the first time hes done it this year and it was in the water for lass than 24 hours iirc. i know this isnt our type of fishing but just an idea of what was in there sunday

p.s everything he does is very legal, so no yelling at me


----------



## Metallica20687

oh also i have vacation dec 7th - 12th so fish head PM me if you want to meet up there...to be honest i dont fish anything but bottom there so you gotta let me know what you plan on doing so i can practice


----------



## fishhead

Metallica20687 said:


> oh also i have vacation dec 7th - 12th so fish head PM me if you want to meet up there...to be honest i dont fish anything but bottom there so you gotta let me know what you plan on doing so i can practice



I'm a bait soaker and wanna-be bucktail/plastics fisherman too ... I tried bait at Conowingo but I was losing lots of rigs so I went back to lures and ended up catching (foul hooking) tons of shad on bombers


----------



## justinfisch01

I'll have to meet you guys up there one day soon and show you the ropes


----------



## bryanorosz

When we were there last year, the (_what seemed to be locals_) were throwin small plastic jigs and such. Didn't really see anything other than shad being brought in though. 
Fishing the Conowingo is like fishing IRI...lots of snag monsters!!! 

Deer Creek looked great for trout and smallies. Is this ever the case???

campNfish
:fishing:


----------



## justinfisch01

*Conowingo Rig*

Ok guys I had a minute to sketch as best as I can the rig that we (locals) use up there. 










The green line is the main line (30 lb Sufix Braid)
Next is the trolling sinker from 2-4 OZ depending on the amount of water being released.

The blue line is 30-40 lb leader about 10-16 inches. Some guys use real short some a little longer. I use about 12. 
Next is the jighead 1/8 oz Shady head. They are made with 3/0 Gamis, but they heavy wire. 
Haven't found anything better or in bluk yet but it is what everyone uses. 
Lure of choice is soft plastic, Smaller the better. 2-4 fin-s, BA, grub,etc. 

The trolling sinkers do get snagged but not as much. You do loose some but you can usually pull them out. I tie a bunch up in individual ziplocks so I can retie fast. And when it is active up there you looose your spot. Let me know when you wanna head up and I will help you guys out


----------



## fishhead

justinfisch01 said:


> Ok guys I had a minute to sketch as best as I can the rig that we (locals) use up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green line is the main line (30 lb Sufix Braid)
> Next is the trolling sinker from 2-4 OZ depending on the amount of water being released.
> 
> The blue line is 30-40 lb leader about 10-16 inches. Some guys use real short some a little longer. I use about 12.
> Next is the jighead 1/8 oz Shady head. They are made with 3/0 Gamis, but they heavy wire.
> Haven't found anything better or in bluk yet but it is what everyone uses.
> Lure of choice is soft plastic, Smaller the better. 2-4 fin-s, BA, grub,etc.
> 
> The trolling sinkers do get snagged but not as much. You do loose some but you can usually pull them out. I tie a bunch up in individual ziplocks so I can retie fast. And when it is active up there you looose your spot. Let me know when you wanna head up and I will help you guys out


Great info ... we'll definitely want to have you along for this trip ... the weather will be the deciding factor as to whether or not the weekend will work out ... any chance of a weekday anyone?


----------



## justinfisch01

I am down for a weekday from like 3 pm -5pm or till 6. On hour after sunset. I can come right from work APGEA. I think I am going to try a suicide run to AI on Sat. I have plans for my wifes B-day that night but I leave my housein Forest Hill about 3 am. Get to the tackle shop bout 5:30 and donw on AI and fishing by 7:15. Leave to come house bout 2 or 3 and be home to go out that night.


----------



## squalus

fishhead said:


> ... any chance of a weekday anyone?


Wish I could, but I cashed in the balance of my vacation time for 2007 and only have off on the 24th. Wife would slay me if I went fishing on Christmas Eve!!


----------



## hengstthomas

NEIV164Owl said:


> Wish I could, but I cashed in the balance of my vacation time for 2007 and only have off on the 24th. Wife would slay me if I went fishing on Christmas Eve!!


LOL Thats OK Steve I'll catch your share 
Last year 12-24-06 I got my last limit of flatties and almost a limit of trout


----------



## fyremanjef

justinfisch01 said:


> I am down for a weekday from like 3 pm -5pm or till 6. On hour after sunset. I can come right from work APGEA. I think I am going to try a suicide run to AI on Sat. I have plans for my wifes B-day that night but I leave my housein Forest Hill about 3 am. Get to the tackle shop bout 5:30 and donw on AI and fishing by 7:15. Leave to come house bout 2 or 3 and be home to go out that night.


If you're not back in time could turn in to a Homicide on your wife's part. (that is you receiving)


----------



## Rockfish1

before 9-11 when i was fishing the dam a lot, we used a 3 way swivel, 24" leader to the hook/lure give or take a few inches and a light leader to the sinker to break it off if necessary... if I'm remembering right I was the first to use a fin-s-fish on the dam... went in late one morning, nothing happening with the regular stuff, I hooked up a fin-s-fish 4" pearl and had keeper fish on the deck in 5 minutes, from then on it was a struggle to keep any in the bag as everyone wanted one to try... glad to hear they finally reopened it to fishing... to bad it's not open 24 hours as it was back then... 

what time are they allowing you in, in the morning?...


----------



## justinfisch01

You can get in to fish an hour before sunrise and you have to leave an hour after sunset. You can't fish the Catwalk anymore, We wade as close to the dam as they will let you. about 150 feet away or so. Cast hard and far as you can outwards and to the face of the dam as you can. Let the sinker go to the bottom. Reel with a slow steedy retrieve and pop the rod tip every now and then. You will feel it hit rocks and pop over them. You can catch good size Walleyes as well as some big stripers and cats


----------



## fishhead

justinfisch01 said:


> You can get in to fish an hour before sunrise and you have to leave an hour after sunset. You can't fish the Catwalk anymore, We wade as close to the dam as they will let you. about 150 feet away or so. Cast hard and far as you can outwards and to the face of the dam as you can. Let the sinker go to the bottom. Reel with a slow steedy retrieve and pop the rod tip every now and then. You will feel it hit rocks and pop over them. You can catch good size Walleyes as well as some big stripers and cats


If I remember correctly there is a hotline to call to find out when the gates will be open ... for those of you who don't have a good idea what I'm talking about, the fishing seems a lot better when the gates are closed (or most of them closed) because it makes for some calmer water.

OK, Stripers like moving water  But the water moves just fine with a couple or three gates partially open ... and it runs like IRI on a full in tide (and then some) when they open a lot of gates  Also, the water rises several feet (vertical) which almost obliterates the level "beach" area that you use to access the good fishing area. They open gates pretty much every day to meet electrical generation demand. Here's the link:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/md/nwis/uv/?site_no=01578310

They will also open gates when the reservoir gets too full, but that's mostly after a good rain.

I think that the "normal" pattern is to open gates for a few hours in the AM and then again in the PM. Weekends they open a few gates but it's usually later in the morning. There is also a hotline you can call with the schedule, but I've misplaced it


----------



## bryanorosz

Here's my link to the video I took last year...(before the gates opened) 
http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/campNfish/?action=view&current=MVI_2926.flv 

And here's the old link to last years pics, in case no one has been there before.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33430&highlight=conowingo

campNfish


----------



## justinfisch01

Great pics and video!!!! Make me think I was up there fishin'!


----------



## hengstthomas

I have only fished there in the early spring . Try one of these next time ... Worked well for me every time I fished there ..


----------



## fishhead

hengstthomas said:


> I have only fished there in the early spring . Try one of these next time ... Worked well for me every time I fished there ..


I have one of them ... I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Gnatman

*Rockfish1...*

I've been using fin-s up there for years, and sluggos before Lunker City came out with the fin-s.

Maybe we should try to arrange a P & S get-together up there. Good fishing, and a great place to have lots of good food.


----------



## Gnatman

*fishhead...*



fishhead said:


> If I remember correctly there is a hotline to call to find out when the gates will be open ... for those of you who don't have a good idea what I'm talking about, the fishing seems a lot better when the gates are closed (or most of them closed) because it makes for some calmer water.
> 
> OK, Stripers like moving water  But the water moves just fine with a couple or three gates partially open ... and it runs like IRI on a full in tide (and then some) when they open a lot of gates  Also, the water rises several feet (vertical) which almost obliterates the level "beach" area that you use to access the good fishing area. They open gates pretty much every day to meet electrical generation demand. Here's the link:
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/md/nwis/uv/?site_no=01578310
> 
> They will also open gates when the reservoir gets too full, but that's mostly after a good rain.
> 
> I think that the "normal" pattern is to open gates for a few hours in the AM and then again in the PM. Weekends they open a few gates but it's usually later in the morning. There is also a hotline you can call with the schedule, but I've misplaced it


...when they need to drain the lake due to possible flood conditions, they open the floodgates on the Cecil county side, not the generator gates.

Let's try to hook up there one day.


----------



## justinfisch01

Let me nkow when. I am bout 15 minutes away. I will have to say I was fishing there this past saturday with nothing to show for it. You never know up there


----------



## Centralpafish

*I'm game*

Like I said before like to come down in early spring. I'm not to far away and I've never fished a large body of fresh water. Philly Jack


----------



## Metallica20687

im also 15 mins away, and off work this friday - tues


----------



## justinfisch01

I did just read on the MD DNR report that they were catching using large storm lures. That has never been the case but I guess it wouldn't to launch a few of the 2 oz storm shads out there. Maybe since the temp has dropped they are singling out the larger baits to conserve energy? I think I might try and hit it on Saturday so if you all venture out bring some with you to give it a try. PM me if any one plans on coming up


----------



## hengstthomas

justinfisch01 said:


> I did just read on the MD DNR report that they were catching using large storm lures. That has never been the case but I guess it wouldn't to launch a few of the 2 oz storm shads out there. Maybe since the temp has dropped they are singling out the larger baits to conserve energy? I think I might try and hit it on Saturday so if you all venture out bring some with you to give it a try. PM me if any one plans on coming up


Kinda funny you should mention 2 oz storms .. I was just talking about how some Co give you the length but not weight and some just the opposite .. So how big is a 2 oz storm?


----------



## squalus

hengstthomas said:


> I have only fished there in the early spring . Try one of these next time ... Worked well for me every time I fished there ..


What is this lure called??

Steve


----------



## hengstthomas

NEIV164Owl said:


> What is this lure called??
> 
> Steve


Atom Striper Swiper


----------



## justinfisch01

I am not sure about the "Storm" Brand but I have seen others especailly at BPS that are the 5 inch 2 oz. Can't remeber the name but they were nice! Those striper swiper and other top water plugs are good if they aren't running much water or they are running it on the other side of the river. It rips to hard there most of the time but if you catch it when the water is slow you might be in luck. There is also A large flood light that is about 300 yds down from the face of the dam. They turn it on at dusk to spot any boats trying to get close to the dam. I have done well there with top water also. Mostly smaller fish.


----------



## hengstthomas

justinfisch01 said:


> I am not sure about the "Storm" Brand but I have seen others especailly at BPS that are the 5 inch 2 oz. Can't remeber the name but they were nice! Those striper swiper and other top water plugs are good if they aren't running much water or they are running it on the other side of the river. It rips to hard there most of the time but if you catch it when the water is slow you might be in luck. There is also A large flood light that is about 300 yds down from the face of the dam. They turn it on at dusk to spot any boats trying to get close to the dam. I have done well there with top water also. Mostly smaller fish.


Hey dont take this wrong 
I like a good rip .. that means the water is flowing .. a bit of white water is perfect ...still water is no good . So quite the opposite of what you say . Have you ever tried it in those conditions in the spring ? I am tellin ya it'll kick butt when the water is just right ... And the Eyes you get


----------



## justinfisch01

No to tell you the true I usually don't bother but I might just have to this spring!


----------



## Metallica20687

justin. my buddy and i will come for sure, give me a time and a place youre parking sir.


----------



## justinfisch01

Well I am trying to debate when I wanna go up. I know its gonna be cold. I usually park out side of the fence right near the port-pots. Just looking at Weather.com they are say a chance of showers up til 11 am tomorrow. But if its not raining I will be up around 9-10am. I have an 05 red Tacoma. Let me know if you are gonna be up there later and I will let you know what I have on so if I am fishing already you can just come down and find me. I don't think there will be to many paople LOL


----------



## fishhead

I'll keep an eye on the weather ... I'll probably lean towards Sunday morning as it will likely be not as wet and not as cold ... decision by this evening!


----------



## justinfisch01

I think I am going up there tomorrow sometime between 10-11 as long as it not pouring down rain, A spinkle I am cool with that, but being this cold if you get wet your done. I have a red 05 double cab tacoma. I will be down near the face of the dam, green neo. waders white hat and black gloves. Young guy mid 20's. Come up and say whats up


----------



## fishhead

A tad too cold out there for me today ... good luck and stay warm anyone who ventures out 

I'm thinking of taking a day off spur-of-the-moment this week ... it'll likely be Wed Thu or Fri, depending on how the forecast looks ... slim pickins this time of year when it comes to the weather ... It's gotta be a high temp at least in the mid-40's for this ole dude to venture out


----------



## justinfisch01

All you gotta do is wear lots of layers and hat and gloves. Not really that bad. I am going right now to respool the Stradic


----------



## justinfisch01

Well got back from the dam and catch absolutly nothing. Tons of bait in the water as the birds were diving not hook ups. I am really not sure if there is any stripers left. I would think with all the bait they would be around but he and another guy were fishing hard for a good 3 hrs with nothin!!!! Not sure but I might hang it up for the year well atleast at the dam


----------



## fishhead

Hey thanks for the report. Weather didn't seem too bad yesterday ... at least not as bad as I had thought it would be ... hope to catch you there next time


----------



## Metallica20687

hey justin sorry i havent got back to you..a lot of BS in the past few days...i may go today (monday) or tommorow ill let you know what happens.


----------



## Metallica20687

fished off the side of the road at a spot i know...had mullet soaking and threw various lures out...notta...


----------



## fishhead

Metallica20687 said:


> fished off the side of the road at a spot i know...had mullet soaking and threw various lures out...notta...


West side or east side? I've fished both sides down to Deer Creek on the West and Port Deposit on the East ... never tried soaking bait but have thrown big arties ...


----------



## justinfisch01

I fished right where deer dreek meets the Susky on Friday for walleye. I was fishing 1/8 oz fuzz-e-grubs in black tipped with live shiners. Nothin!!!!I have caught my biggest walleye right there and plenty of smaller ones but I didn't catch anything on Friday. I think I might have to hit the beaches after the holidays. I like the idea that there still is a lot of fish up north.


----------



## Metallica20687

i fished on port dep side. justin im in north east , cecil county youre semi close to me...i usually bring my moms mini van to the beaches we could go halfs on gas and such...im good for any time fridays and saturdays until sunday evening, i work for the cecil whig...print papers mon-fri ; so i work sun - thur nightshift.


----------



## justinfisch01

Well I have a 4X4 truck and have an AI off road permit. If you are up for it I can drive and we could split gas. I might get in one more trip to AI right after Christmas so I will let you know.


----------

